# Hammomton rotary amateur wine contest



## joeswine (Mar 26, 2018)

I have entered this contest every year for the last 8 years and it's a blast from the past the old standby raw grape stompers, verses the bucket people, verses the kits and then some wine juice from everywhere you can think of. Th is year the state provided *17 real wine judges* as they have in the past .there are _two phases_ to the contest first there's the professional judges awards, then after a 2.5 hours of sampling and eating there's the people's choice awards this side of the event is for the paying ticket goer 's at $40 a ticket sells out to the max in less then a week. seating for 300 people and that's it. 3 bottles per entrée no fee .This is what happened .* how do you make these pics a little bigger? for those of us you are aged ,here goes an edit of the works. professional judges awards 1st place where,2010 Chilean carmenere, 2017 new jersey blackberry,2014 Nebbiolo, 2014 shiraz with Corinthian grapes, peoples choice 1st place, New jersey peach, coconut pino grigio, now here were it get's interesting,,(,2nd place professional judges coconut pino grigio, 3rd place California rose and lastly 3rd place New jersey peach)*


----------



## joeswine (Apr 17, 2019)

2019 has come around and the Hammonton wine contest was outstanding good food good people and of course time to see how I stand , once again pro judges supplied by the department of aquaculture and then the 240 people paid to show off their wears..this is how we finished out.


----------



## joeswine (Apr 17, 2019)

and then???? this was for the caramel marshmallow port


----------

